# Anyone know much about graphics tablets?



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm looking to buy. 

Found this one: 

http://www.buywacom.com.au/products.cfm?fullID=A9566A6D-1A4D-44F9-2DD35449EBFD118D&ID=63

And was wondering if anyone could confirm or deny whether it'd be good or not? I'm looking for a tablet and pen and this is roughly the price range I'm in. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm guessing you are doing this for hobbies rather than pro, because if so then the wacom bamboo series will suit you good for what it's worth.

Since I'm actually doing semi-professional stuff in my free time and at school, I chose the intous 4 wacom, which is much more expensive but better for the stuff such as sculpting and hard core digital painting.

Now if you had literally all the money in the world then I would suggest a cintiq due to the fact that you can actually move your arm around when you draw or paint, but if not then you might want to save three grand for something else. 

The price always boils down to pressure sensitivity and size of the pad. Again, if you are doing casual to moderate type stuff then the bamboo your looking at is fine.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I second the bamboo series, seeing as I have one myself and it appears to do everything I require it to do. That said, I don't really use it that often.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll go with Bamboo. :good: 

Yea it's just for hobby. Spanner, this is what I need for the continuation of that project. Otherwise cleaning it manually in PS takes too long.


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have the A5 version of that dude, as far as wacom Bamboos go you really cant go wrong, I use it for all the professional work I do. My only gripe with it is the touch function, it's a bit gimmicky rather than a useful tool and I do miss my older one with the touch sensitive wheel for zooming, that said I just use keyboard shortcuts instead. When it comes to drawing accuracy though it's really decent.

Hope this helps


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

slaine69 said:


> I have the A5 version of that dude, as far as wacom Bamboos go you really cant go wrong, I use it for all the professional work I do. My only gripe with it is the touch function, it's a bit gimmicky rather than a useful tool and I do miss my older one with the touch sensitive wheel for zooming, that said I just use keyboard shortcuts instead. When it comes to drawing accuracy though it's really decent.
> 
> Hope this helps


Definitely. :good:


----------



## huabei (Dec 2, 2020)

I would suggest you to go for the XP-Pen Deco 01 graphics tablet because for sheer brand value and quality that I can vouch for. I’ve been using mine for almost two years now. There’s not much that you can go wrong with in a graphic tablet.

If you’re planning on getting a A4 sized tablet to use on a laptop or a 19″ monitor, I’d suggest you to go for a smaller on because A4 means more hand movement to get the job done. Someone told me that the ideal size ratio is a 1:3 between the screen size you’re working on and the graphics tablet size.


----------

